# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Moeheid:wat kun je er tegen doen - Artikel

## Agnes574

Moeheid, een gebrek aan energie, slaapproblemen, 
Tegenwoordig zijn er heel wat mensen die met deze klachten kampen.

Zelfs na een nachtrust van 8 uur of meer, zijn ze nog steeds enorm moe. Ze hebben een gebrek aan energie, creativiteit en kunnen amper functioneren. Maar wat is de oorzaak van deze moeheid?

Wel, het antwoord is heel wat ingewikkelder dan de vraag, want er zijn heel wat oorzaken van een gebrek aan energie en moeheid:

*Uitdroging: wanneer je te weinig water drinkt, kunnen je spieren en lichaamsfuncties niet normaal functioneren. Uitdroging (of een begin daarvan) is waarschijnlijk de grootste oorzaak van je moeheid. Als je daarnaast moeite hebt om je te concentreren, moeilijk omgevingsgeluiden kan verdragen, vaak hoofdpijn hebt en een slecht humeur hebt, kan je maar beter water beginnen drinken. De kans is immers heel groot dat je lichaam onvoldoende vocht heeft. 

Misschien lach je dit weg, maar geloof me: als je onverklaarbaar moe bent en je drinkt 1,5 liter water, zal je vlug merken dat je energiepeil omhoog gaat. 

*Chemische stoffen in voedingsmiddelen: je zal het met me eens zijn dat voedingsmiddelen niet meer zijn wat ze ooit geweest zijn. Vroeger kwamen voedingsmiddelen recht van het veld op het bord. 
Tegenwoordig worden er ontzettend veel chemische stoffen toegevoegd aan je voeding: bewaarmiddelen, geur- en smaakstoffen, enz Deze stoffen hebben allemaal aan invloed op je gezondheid en je energieniveau.

Het beste voorbeeld van schadelijke stoffen zijn toch wel de kunstmatige zoetstoffen. Aspartaam bijvoorbeeld, is zeer slecht voor je lever. Je lever heeft ontzettend veel moeite om deze stof te verwerken, waardoor je je moe en futloos voelt (daarnaast zorgt aspartaam voor depressies, maagproblemen, gasvorming,). 

Als je één zaak toepast van deze hele website, zou het het volgende moeten zijn: blijf ver weg van alle zoetjes en kunstmatige zoetstoffen! Als je toch koffie wil drinken met suiker in, kies dan voor een klein klontje (natuurlijke) rietsuiker. 


*Het gebruik van koffie en alcohol: deze producten drijven vocht af, waardoor je je moe gaat voelen. Koffie zorgt even voor een stijging van je energieniveau door de cafeïne maar al snel daarna voel je je weer moe. Waardoor je nog meer naar koffie snakt en je al vlug in een vicieuze cirkel terecht komt.


*Een slechte nachtrust: een versleten matras of hoofdkussen kunnen ervoor zorgen dat je helemaal niet uitgeslapen wakker wordt. Ga daarom even langs bij een slaapcentrum en laat je adviseren. 
Sommige mensen willen besparen op een goede matras, maar ik begrijp dit niet. Je bed is de plaats waar je het meeste van je tijd vertoeft, toch wordt het belang van een goede matras of hoofdkussen weggelachen. 


*Te weinig beweging: hoe minder actief je bent, hoe minder fit en energiek je je voelt. Beweging maakt energie en stoffen in je hersenen vrij. Deze stoffen doen je meteen goed voelen. 
Als je je moe en futloos voelt, trek onmiddellijk je schoenen aan en ga een half uurtje wandelen. Je merkt al vlug dat je meer energie krijgt en de moeheid ebt weg. 

Sommige mensen geloven dit niet. Jij misschien ook niet. 

Daarom daag ik je uit: de volgende keer als je je moe voelt, ga iets actief doen. Onmiddellijk. Zonder nadenken. Trek je schoenen aan en ga voor een wandeling. Als je terug thuis komt, is je energieniveau enorm gestegen. Geloof me maar. 


*Overgewicht: als je last hebt van overgewicht, voel je je al snel moe en futloos. Je hebt nergens zin in. Bewegen gaat misschien al moeilijker, waardoor het nog moeilijker wordt om de cirkel te doorbreken. 
Begin daarom met gewoon rustig wandelen. Als je dit dagelijks doet (in combinatie met de richtlijnen in de gids op www.vermageren.com), merk je al snel dat je gewicht afneemt en je energieniveau stijgt. 

Blijf niet langer in je cirkel zitten, maar neem meteen actie! Er is nog nooit iemand geweest die niet kan vermageren indien hij/zij het echt wil. Iedereen kan vermageren en zijn energieniveau opkrikken. 

Moeheid kan verschillende oorzaken hebben. Maar denk er aan: hoe meer je slaapt, hoe meer moe je wordt. Dit klinkt gek, maar het is wel de waarheid. De beste remedie tegen moeheid is om je vochtbalans te regelen (water drinken) en actief worden. Indien je overgewicht hebt, raad ik je aan om zo snel mogelijk actie te ondernemen! Je hebt maar één lichaam, draag er zorg voor.

(bron:Gezondheidsweb)

----------


## Petra717

Prachtig goed artikel meid!

----------


## Agnes574

Nu er nog vanaf geraken en goed kunnen slapen hé...

Knufffff Xx

----------


## Petra717

ja ik heb ook nog ergens wel wat staan vna me peut.... miss ga ik dat er ff tussen zetten.... heeft mij wel eaardig op weg geholpen! knuffel

----------


## krekeltje

Agnes,heel mooi geschreven!!!!! Klopt ook ,want ons lichaam zit ondanks de AD VOL MET VERGIF.....
VEEL WATER,FRUIT EN " DRAINSOR nr 3" nemen om lichaam te zuiveren!!!!!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi krekeltje,
Thanks voor je leuke reactie  :Wink: 
Wat is 'Drainsor nr3' als ik vragen mag?

Ag Xx

----------


## krekeltje

Composor<<<<<< Drainasor//nr 3..... natuurlijk bereiding te verkrijgen bij apotheek tegen gif in lichaam...3x daags voor eten ;-)))))))))



xx

----------


## Agnes574

Een soort ontgifting/reinigingskuur???
En,helpt het jou goed?

Ag Xx

----------


## krekeltje

het heeft goed geholpen,is zeker goed

----------


## Agnes574

Ik ga 's informeren bij mijn apotheekster of mij dat ook zou kunnen helpen  :Wink:

----------


## mirremieke

ben ook net begonnen met drainasor 3 te nemen ... wat zijn jullie ervaringen?

----------


## mirremieke

ik word -in tegenstelling tot wat iedereen zegt- WEL moe als ik meer beweeg dan ik 'normaal' gewoon ben ... na een lange wandeling, en fietstochtje enz ... wil ik naar bed omdat ik dan zo'n slaap heb ... ben ik abnormaal ???

----------


## Agnes574

Nee hoor...je bent zéker niet abnormaal  :Wink:

----------


## chantal25

Hallo,

bij mij is vandaag vastgesteld in mijn bloed dat ik antistoffen heb van de ziekte van pfeiffer, en dat ik nu op een vetarm dieet gezet moet gaan worden?
Kan iemand mij misschien aan zo'n dieet of diverse tips helpen????

Gr. Chantal25

----------


## johan26

> ik word -in tegenstelling tot wat iedereen zegt- WEL moe als ik meer beweeg dan ik 'normaal' gewoon ben ... na een lange wandeling, en fietstochtje enz ... wil ik naar bed omdat ik dan zo'n slaap heb ... ben ik abnormaal ???


Schildklier problemen of stress in je spieren waardoor ze snel overbelast -> vermoeid raken?

----------


## johan26

> Hallo,
> 
> bij mij is vandaag vastgesteld in mijn bloed dat ik antistoffen heb van de ziekte van pfeiffer, en dat ik nu op een vetarm dieet gezet moet gaan worden?
> Kan iemand mij misschien aan zo'n dieet of diverse tips helpen????
> 
> Gr. Chantal25


Wat is dan de reden dat je dan juist een vetarm dieet moet volgen?

----------


## chantal25

> Wat is dan de reden dat je dan juist een vetarm dieet moet volgen?


Hallo Johan26,
ik heb geen idee waarom ik nou ook een vetarm dieet moet gaan volgen, misschien denkt de dokter dat het misschien zal helpen als ik een klein beetje overgewicht kwijtraak, anders zou ik het niet weten!!

----------


## johan26

Erg vaag chantel, ik zie geen relatie tussen een vetarm dieet en het tegengaan van vermoeidheid. Ik zou de dokter toch vragen wat zijn beweegredenden zijn, dat schept voor jou denk ik meer duidelijkheid.

Als de dokter het heeft aanbevolen vanwege je overgewicht dan kan ik het wel begrijpen.

----------


## Will98

Hoi ik ben een jonge sportiefe meid van 22 jaar.Na de winter had ik nog steedts last van vermoeidheid.
Thuis heb ik een eigen paard staan waar ik intenzief mee train .Dus genoeg beweging dacht ik zo.
Je had ook gezegt dat door uitdroging je gouw vermoeid raak nou ik dinkt de laatste tijd veel voor vermoeidheid maar geen resultaat. Ik zorg ook dat ik regelmaat op de zelfde tijden naar bed ga en op sta. Ook heb ik vitamines geslikt om meer energie te krijgen. eet genoeg groente en fruit en pobeer minder te snoepen.

Maar ik ben nog steedt zo dus zo duf als een konijn.
Ik heb geen opgezette klieren dus paiffer lijk me stug dan?
Wat zou het kunnen zijn heeft iemand nog meer tips? :Confused:

----------


## AnnaB123

Hallo iedereen,

Ik ben 18 jaar en ik heb ruim een jaar een relatie en als ik terug kijk naar t begin van me relatie zie ik dat ik eigenlijk altijd moe ben geweest. Ik ben al een hele tijd terug begonnen met vitaminen slikken en regelmatiger slapen. Ik sport ook maar ik wordt daar niet fitter van. 

Een tijdje terug ben ik naar de arts geweest omdat ik last had van misselijkheid en duizeligheid als ik erg moe was. Ik heb bloed laten prikken en er was niks aan de hand.
Ik ben laatst een week ziek geweest en ik kom er niet echt bovenop lijkt het. Ik heb nog steeds last van hele erge hoofdpijn en ben ook heel erg moe.

Wat moet ik doen!? Ik word er zoooo moe van! Help me aub

gr, Anna

----------


## Luuss0404

Goed artikel Agnes!

@ Krekel die drainsor nr 3 hoelang heb je dat gebruikt en is het effect blijvend geweest? Weet je ook wat er in zit of wat de werking is, want kon alleen het volgende erover vinden:
COMPOSOR 3 DRAINASOR
_Composition:_
Cynara scolymus(Artisjok) bezit een hoog gehalte aan flavonoïden, bitterstoffen (cynarine) en organische zuren met gal- en leverstimulerende eigenschappen. Artisjok verlaagt het cholesterolgehalte en stimuleert de afbraak van toxische stoffen.
Fumaria officinalis(Duivekervel) bezit diuretische eigenschappen door de aanwezigheid van kaliumzouten, stimuleert de galwerking en bezit spasmolytische eigenschappen door de aanwezigheid van flavonoïden en alkaloïden (fumarine).
Peumus boldo(Boldo) stimuleert de galwerking door de aanwezigheid van essentiële oliën en alkaloïden (boldine). Boldo bezit ook diuretische eigenschappen door de aanwezigheid van flavonoïden.
_Caracteristiques:_
Cynara scolymus (8,5 %), Fumaria officinalis (8,5 %), Peumus boldo (8,5 %), Anthemis nobilis (4,8 %), Rosmarinus officinalis (0,3 %), plantaardige glycerine (q.s.).
_Usage:_
Volwassenen: 25 druppels of 1 ml mengen in een eetlepel water, deze hoeveelheid gedurende 30 seconden onder de tong houden en inslikken of direct inslikken. Dit 3 maal per dag.
Kinderen: 10 à 12 druppels 3 maal per dag.
Bron http://www.edrugstore.be/documents/c...86.xml?lang=nl

Groetjes Luuss

----------

